# Teaching Stand



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

He's also handsome. I'd start in a sit and holding a treat close to his nose, pull treat horizontally toward you so he has to stand to get treat. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

While in the sit position, hold a treat to the nose in your hand with the palm up. 
Now lure them into a stand by pulling the hand back toward you.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Kaysy - it does make sense and I will try that! He loves his treats.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow Jazz & Jules!! Thanks, terrific video.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

No probs! I was trying to think how to word it and figured heck, why not just show it, LOL!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

That is probably the easiest way to teach a stand, and it teaches the dog to move its front feet forward to get into the stand. 

Some people prefer to have the dog keep his front feet planted and instead walk his back feet out. To do this you would do the opposite - instead of pulling the treat away from you dog you would push it in towards the dog. I gently tap his closest rear foot while I'm first starting this to encourage him to start moving the foot


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

What do you want the stand for? 

If you'll be doing obed or rally, you'll want the second stand Jodie mentioned...It's not too hard to teach.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

I am going to be doing it for rally. We start a course in April. We took a course last fall, but both of us need another! Seriously, the first course was fine, and the instructor was very nice and helpful. But, she would spend a lot of class time setting up a course and then we would go through it on our own. I had trouble with some of the signs and didn't know what to do and there were some very serious dog owners in there who were getting ready for the upcoming competition and I was just trying to figure out how to do the basics. I found an instructor who said that they review basic obedience the first half of class, and then they do two or three sign at the end of class. I think this class will be a better fit, plus I have the time now to practice with him at home too.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah, if you want the stand for rally then it's really preferable to have the kick back stand with the back legs moving out. When you allow the front feet to move out, it is pulling the dog out of heel position.

And if you decide to continue your competition career into regular obedience and make it to utility, not having a kick back stand will come back to haunt you (spoken from experience).


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

At the dog show today, one of the golden owners who has trained several of her dogs to OTCH titles showed us how she taught the "kick back" stand. I hope I can describe what she did, because I want to practice this with Mac.

She wrapped her leash around her waist with the handle in her right hand, and with the dog sitting at her left side, gave the command stand, and used the heel of her left foot to gently encourage the dog to stand by placing the heel under the dog's belly. The dog stood and automatically stepped back.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't have anything to say except for what a beautiful boy! And what a great name... Not to derail the thread, but what made you name him Ranger? I called my guy that because he liked to roam when I got him and he's built very long and "rangy". And the first time I said "Ranger" out of my list of names, he pricked up his ears and turned around to look at me.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello Ranger: Thanks. When we brought Ranger home we weren't sure what we were going to name him...we figured we'd try Ranger because he was the only puppy in his litter (Hence, the "Lone Ranger") the next day we tried to call him a different name, and he would not respond to any of them except Ranger! So, in a way..he picked his name too!!!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> yeah, if you want the stand for rally then it's really preferable to have the kick back stand with the back legs moving out. When you allow the front feet to move out, it is pulling the dog out of heel position.
> 
> And if you decide to continue your competition career into regular obedience and make it to utility, not having a kick back stand will come back to haunt you (spoken from experience).



Thank you ... I realize a lot of things are coming back to haunt me! Ranger has definitely been very good natured about letting me practice on him...I did try the stand using the video, and Ranger did eventually stand -- we have worked on it for a few minutes a day and I think he is getting the idea of what the command means.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I prefer the targeting/luring methods mentioned here over methods that involve touching the belly. Some dogs can be really sensitive to being touched there. For dogs that aren't, I'm sure methods like hitching the leash under the belly or tapping with the hand or heel work wonderfully. 

Comet HATES being pulled up in that area; he'll kind of crouch and give you an uncomfortable look. Targeting works like a dream, though.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My current method of teaching stand is to step back on my left foot while popping straight back on the leash (on a buckle collar). 

I taught Flip this way and he has the best stand of any of my dogs.


----------

